# how much fiberglass will the average project use?



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i need to pick up some fiberglass, but im a bit stumped as to what kind to get. i can get a 3foot by 9foot piece of 1.5oz mat from West Marine for $32 ... or a 3foot by 20yard roll of 1.3oz fiberglass mat off ebay for $28
both are E-Type fiberglass, chop strand (not woven) ... kinda sad when westmarine marks up materials that much :/

my question is, how much will i need? more than 20 yards? (for a project like this)









sub enclosures like that, an a 2-tiered amp rack. i'd rather have extra than not enough. i could get a 20yd roll of 1.3oz for $28, a 50yd roll of 1.3oz for $55, or a 2.1oz 50yd roll for $60
i dont want to get something too heavy for a sub enclosure

please dont post if you're not sure.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

well....this is just me, and i like to have overkill just in case i fuck up or soemthing like that, so i would go with the 50 yd roll. Go with the 2.1 oz since its only 5 dollars more is what i would do. 

you plan on doing this yourself?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

um...

go to Wal-Mart or HomeDepot and buy a few packages of fiberglass.

I built a box for my friend using like 5 packages.. at about $3 a package.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

ive seen those boxes of fiberglass. there isnt nearly enough to make an entire box with fiberglass. im building competition boxes (8-10layers of fiberglass)...that NEED to be able to hold up to a BIG sub pushing a ton of air through it (in my case, 1 of 2 setups, IDQ12's w/ cadence z9000, or Adire Brahma 12's w/ USamp 1000x1's....havent decided on which setup im doing yet...ill be making that decision next week)
those packages of fiberglass are patch kits for pools and hot tubs and stuff, not sub enclosure building. i could see someone making a nice looking faceplate for an MDF sub box with those, but not a whole box.


btw, i looked into it, the 1.3oz was the better choice then the 2.1oz. the 2.1oz matting would have built up thickness faster, but not strength. i plan on using 8-10 layers of 1.3oz mat instead of the 4-5layers of 2.1oz. besides. i do custom fiberglass work on the side of my regular job. and custom sub enclosures are making me $400-$600 per job profit  (and its all tax-free under the table cash)


----------

